# Body Sway



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey

Would like some help/advice from recurve archers out there.

I recently returned to shooting after +/- 10 years away from the sport. I have been shooting in the back garden a bit, but notice that my body weight goes forward whilst at full draw and pulling through the clicker. I set up the camcorder and saw the proof too: I start reasonably well balanced, but then I actually sway forwards between getting to full draw and release. I am sure this cannot help accuracy at all!

Any tips??

I am not overbowed as have been spending a fair amount of time drawing heavier bow to build strength.

Thanks


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Google KSL shot cycle. Very good info there...especially for the recurve shooter. I think the keys to the platform are sternum down, buttocks tucked in a bit, abdomen tightened, open stance, weight between balls of feet and heels evenly distributed.....a little forward weight isn't bad.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

"You have to be able to stand still before you can hold steady."

That's what one of the old timers at my club told me one day after watching me shoot. Like you I pulled out the video camera and couldn't believe how much I was swaying. 

There are literally dozens of medical conditions that can cause this instability. Things as simple as allergies to some really serious stuff. Once you rule out the medical, it's mostly a matter of habit and conditioning. You can improve your balance and stability, but it usually takes some time. Practice using your balance in everyday situations, practice standing on one foot, etc.

In addition to simple balance, leg strength is one of the keys to stability. Many years ago, someone did a study at the world championships and the factor that most most correlated with success was leg strength.

The things that Slicer mentioned are also important parts of the solution. You can fine tune your stance for stability and coach Lee's shot cycle is a good place to start. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just open up your stance some...:cool2:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fanio said:


> Hey
> 
> Would like some help/advice from recurve archers out there.
> 
> ...


Send a pm to alleycatdad.

He (Steve) and his wife (Tina)
came down to train with me in person,
for several days.

Steve has the same problem with swaying forwards/backwards,
while at full draw.

We used cardboard shims under his heels
to find the correct amount of "shim"
under the heels,
to adjust the ratio of weight on the balls of the feet
and weight on the heels.

When you elevate the heels the correct amount,
the weight on your feet will shift to more towards the forefoot (front portion)
and
the swaying will stop all by itself,
and you will notice an improvement in your groups.

Ask alleycatdad about the "magic sticks" at the outdoor practice range.


----------

